#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Βεβαίωση παλαιότητας για κτίσμα προ του 1955

## eirinigial

καλημέρα και χίλια συγγνώμη αν ο τρόπος που κάνω την ερώτηση δεν είναι σωστός λόγω του ότι είμαι νέο μέλος στο site και άσχετη, δεν ξ'ερω με ποιον τρόπο ανοίγω θέμα συζήτησης. αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής. Μου είπανε στην πολεοδομία ότι πλέον με την εγκυκλιο 4 (3/12/13) άρθρο 1,την βεβαίωση παλαιότητας για κτίσμα προ '55 την δίνει ο μηχανικός και φέρει αυτός την ευθύνη με βάσει την αυτοψία που θα κανει και οτι πληροφοριες καταφερει να συλλέξει τελος παντων. Δεν εμπλέκεται δήμος και πολεοδομία. Ισχυει?

----------


## Xάρης

Ισχύει.

Δες και την Εγκύκλιο 4:
"Κτήριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο κατά τα οριζόμενα στην §1δ του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012. *Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του συνήθως τεκμαίρεται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του και δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων*, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν στο Ν.4178/2013 μεταγενέστερες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εμπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου."

Ασαφής διατύπωση που πετά το μπαλάκι της ευθύνης στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία μηχανικό.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ συνάδελφοι.
Πάντα να αναζητείτε αεροφωτογραφίες προ του 1955 όπου να φαίνεται το κτίσμα.

----------


## Kostas2002

Την βεβαίωση για προϋφιστάμενο του 55 την εκδίδει ο Δήμος στον οποίο ανήκει το κτίσμα.
Ο μηχανικός βεβαιώνει πως δεν υπάρχουν άλλες αυθαιρεσίες αφού τα προ 55 (χωρίς μεταγενέστερες αυθαιρεσίες) δεν απαιτούν βεβαίωση νομιμότητας για μεταβίβαση.

----------


## Xάρης

Είσαι σίγουρος γι αυτό Κώστα;
Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει με τον Ν.4178/13 είναι ότι πλέον ο μηχανικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ορίζει τι είναι προ του 1955. Βλ. και το κείμενο της εγκυκλίου 4 που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.
Μακάρι να μπορούμε να υποβάλλουμε αίτηση στον Δήμο και να λαμβάνουμε μια σχετική βεβαίωση.
Όταν λες "Δήμο" εννοείς την Υ.ΔΟΜ. που πλέον είναι υπηρεσία του Δήμου;
Τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζονται γνωρίζεις;

----------


## Kostas2002

Εγώ από το απόσπασμα δεν βγάζω το συμπέρασμα που αναφέρεις.
Λέει απλά αυτό που όλο γνωρίζαμε.
Πως τα προ 55 θεωρούνται νομίμως υφιστάμενα και ο τρόπος κατασκευής είναι το στοιχείο από το οποίο τεκμαίρεται ο χρόνος κατασκευής.

Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάπου (σε επίσημο έγγραφο) πως  έχει καταργηθεί η βεβαίωση Δημάρχου ...

----------


## Xάρης

Υπήρχε μέχρι πρόσφατα (ακόμα υπάρχει στην e-poleodomia) διαδικασία νομιμοποίησης στην πολεοδομία για τα προ του 1955 που ονομάζονταν "Πιστοποίηση νομίμου περιγράμματος προ 55".

Νομίζω όμως ότι πλέον δεν έχει νόημα με τον Ν.4178/13 αφού ο μηχανικός δηλώνει τον χρόνο κατασκευής και τίποτα περισσότερο. Το ακίνητο γίνεται νόμιμο!
Στα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά που αναφέρονται στην e-poleodomia δεν υπάρχει η βεβαίωση Δημάρχου. Υπάρχει μόνο υπεύθυνη δήλωση χρόνου κατασκευής χωρίς όμως να διευκρινίζεται ποιος είναι ο δηλώσας (μηχανικός ή ιδιοκτήτης).

----------


## Kostas2002

Η διαδικασία πιστοποίησης νομίμου περιγράμματος προ 55, είναι απαιτούμενη για προσθήκη καθ'ύψος σε προϋφιστάμενο του 1955.
Για να πιστοποιηθεί όμως το νόμιμο περίγραμμα θέλει την βεβαίωση Δημάρχου (ή αντιδημάρχου).
Δες τα παρακάτω από το διαύγεια
http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/Β4Β7ΩΛΞ-ΕΛ6
http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/4ΑΓΤΩΚΞ-Θ
http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/4ΑΧΑΩΚΞ-6ΙΥ
http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/4Α3ΨΩΛΞ-1
http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΒΛΓ6ΩΛΞ-ΧΔΛ

----------

als, kostaras4, liam, PERIKLIS1, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς μόνο ένα "Ευχαριστώ" μπορώ να σου πιστώσω!

----------


## Makis

Η διαδικασία πιστοποίησης νομίμου περιγράμματος προ 55 δεν υφίσταται πλέον (επικοινωνία με πολεοδομίες)και τα πάντα είναι στην "διακριτική ευχέρια" του μηχανικού.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο γι αυτό;
Η ΥΔΟΜ Θεσσαλονίκης σου έδωσε την απάντηση αυτή;
Τι είναι ΑΥΤΟ το έγγραφο της ΥΔΟΜ Λάρισας που μάλιστα είναι πολύ "φρέσκο" (12.12.2013).

----------


## Makis

Πολεοδομία Λαγκαδά, Πολεοδομία Ευόσμου-Κορδελιού. Όσον αφορά το έγγραφο έχει ημερομηνία 12/12/2013. Προφανώς η αίτηση από τον ενδιαφερόμενο έγινε πριν την ημερομηνία ανάρτησης της εγκυκλίου 4 (03/12/2013) ή  και μετά να έγινε (που αμφιβάλλω) δεν ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιοι υπάλληλοι.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εγκύκλιος 4/2013 αφορά την *ερμηνεία* του Ν.4178/13.
Πώς λοιπόν μπορεί να καταργεί μια διαδικασία;

Εξάλλου, είναι μια μπούρδα αυτό που γράφει:"Κτήριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο κατά τα οριζόμενα στην §1δ του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012. Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του συνήθως *τεκμαίρεται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του* και δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν στο Ν.4178/2013 μεταγενέστερες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εμπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου."Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν το έγραψε μηχανικός αυτό.

Αλλά εν πάση περιπτώσει αφορά την υπαγωγή στον Ν.4178/13 και μόνο.

----------


## domes

Και σε εμένα σήμερα μου είπανε στην ΥΔΟΜ Θεσ/νικης η βεβαίωση νομίμως υφισταμένου κτιρίου προ του 55 γίνεται με βεβαίωση μηχανικού μέσα απο τον 4178  .. Ξερουμε αλλες λεπτομέρειες πως ?

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει ο Ν.4178/13. Δες την Εγκύκλιο 4/2013:
"Κτήριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο κατά τα οριζόμενα στην §1δ του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012. *Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του συνήθως τεκμαίρεται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του* και δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν στο Ν.4178/2013 μεταγενέστερες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εμπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου."

----------


## m_chalm

Έχω κατοικία του 1927. Χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια. Και θέλω να δώσω Βεβαίωση.
Θα το βάλω στην Δήλωση Χωρίς Οικοδομική Άδεια?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## asak

Αυτό είναι το λογικό, Χωρίς.
Για κοίτα αν σου βγάζει βεβαίωση το σύστημα και ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## m_chalm

Θα το ολοκληρώσω εντός των ημερών και θα σας ενημερώσω.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## kakos

Στο παράρτημα Α στον συντελεστή της Ο.Α. αναφέρει ότι όταν το κτίσμα προυφίσταται του έτους 1955 δηλώνουμε ότι υπάρχει Ο.Α.

----------


## tserpe

> Σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει ο Ν.4178/13. .... Εγκύκλιο 4/2013:
> "Κτήριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο κατά τα οριζόμενα στην §1δ του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012. *Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του συνήθως τεκμαίρεται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του* και δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν στο Ν.4178/2013 μεταγενέστερες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εμπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου."


Εστω οτι ισχυει το παραπανω....ποιος ειναι ο τροπος κατασκευης αυτος που θα μας κανει να πιστοποιησουμε οτι ειναι προ 55. 
πχ με πλινθους οκ
 με πετρα οκ (?)....
... με τσιμεντολιθου ομως?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχει τρόπος απόδειξης παλαιότητας με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεται.
Το μόνο που μπορεί να αποδειχθεί είναι το ανάποδο. Ότι δηλαδή μια κατασκευή δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο παλιά διότι χρησιμοποιεί υλικά που άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται μετά από μια χρονολογία.

----------


## tserpe

....υπαρχει υπευθυνη δηλωση των ιδιοκτητων οτι το κτισμα ειναι προ του 55....απο τσιμεντολιθα. 
Εσεις τι θα βαζατε, οτι ειναι προ του 55?

----------


## Xάρης

Καλό είναι που υπάρχει η υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι επαρκεί.
Αν επαρκούσε τότε θα το έγραφε και ο νόμος, ότι δηλαδή με μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση ιδιοκτήτη αποδεικνύεται η παλαιότητα προ του 1955.
Αεροφωτογραφία αναζητήθηκε;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τσιμεντόλιθοι προ του 1955 υπήρχαν; Ποιο εργοστάσιο τους έφτιαχνε;

----------


## tserpe

Να επεκταθω κατα τι...
Εχει βγει οικοδομικη αδεια προσθηκης το 1987, που μεσα σε αυτην περιγραφει τα προ 55 κτισματα με τετραγωνικα. Δεν υπαρχει σχεδιο ομως, παρα μονο η υπευθυνη δηλωση των ιδιοκτητων και ενα σκιτσο των κτισματων με το περιγραμμα τους. 
Μπορω να θεωρησω οτι, εφοσον εχει εκδοθει αδεια που περιεχει εστω και ετσι τα παλια κτισματα, ειναι προ 55?
Και σε τοτε φωτογραφιες φαινονται εν μερη τα κτισματα...οχι ολα...και με τσιμεντολιθα.
_(Κανεις για το ποτε χρησιμοποιηθηκαν τα τσιμεντολιθα πρωτη φορα!!!)_

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έπρεπε κατά κάποιο τρόπο να νομιμοποιηθούν τα κτίσματα προ του 1955 προκειμένου να εκδοθεί η άδεια το 1987;
Δεν έπρεπε να γίνει πιστοποίηση νομίμου περιγράμματος;
Έχουν χαθεί στοιχεία του φακέλου;

----------


## tserpe

Οχι δεν εχουν χαθει. Απλα εχει μονο ΥΔ ιδιοκτητη οτι ειναι προ 55....(μπορει τοτε το 87 να το δεχοταν).
Μπορει τοτε να εκαναν οτι εκαναν. Εγω τι κανω τωρα.
Μπορω να το δεχτω ετσι ή θα πρπειε να το αποδειξω. Ειτε με αεροφωτογραφια ειτε με τα υλικα (που οπως ειπαμε εινα τσιμεντολιθα και δεν ξερω ποτε πρωτοχρησιμοποιηθηκαν)

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κανείς να σου πει τι ακριβώς θα κάνεις διότι δεν λαμβάνει την ευθύνη ούτε έχει όλα τα δεδομένα όπως τα έχεις εσύ.

Γενικώς μιλώντας, ο τρόπος κατασκευής δεν θεωρώ ότι αποτελεί επαρκή απόδειξη.
Αν όμως από την άδεια του 1987 τεκμαίρεται ότι η πολεοδομία αποδέχτηκε ότι το κτίσμα είναι προ του 1955, δεν μπορώ παρά να δεχθώ ως ιδιώτης μηχανικός την απόφαση της δημόσιας αρχής, έστω και αν διαφωνώ μ' αυτήν.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη (με θεώρηση του γνησίου της υπογραφής) για την παλαιότητα είναι ένα συν.
Ποιο σημαντικό απ' όλα θα ήταν η ύπαρξη αεροφωτογραφίας προ του 1955 στην οποία να εμφανίζεται το ακίνητο στη θέση και διαστάσεις που είναι σήμερα.

----------

tserpe

----------


## asak

Το συμβόλαιο είναι το πρώτο δημόσιο έγγραφο που θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε προκειμένου να ταυτοποιήσουμε παλαιότητα προ του 55.Από μόνο του δεν αρκεί αλλά από εκεί κατά τη γνώμη μου αρχίζουμε. Επίσης ο χρόνος παλαιότητας σε Ε9 ή δηλώσεις ακίνητης περιουσίας είναι το δεύτερο. Ακολουθούν αεροφωτογραφίες, τρόπος κατασκευής κλπ. και τέλος η Υ/Δ του ιδιοκτήτη.

----------

Σλάρτιμπαρτφαστ

----------


## ppaannooss1976

Συνάδελφοι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα και ορισμένες φορές η απάντηση είναι αρκετά απλή. 
Βήμα 1. Ε9 ιδιοκτήτη με χρόνο κατασκευής προ του 55. (αν δεν έχει δηλώσει το κτίσμα το κάνει με συμπληρωματική! δεν είναι δουλειά μας το ότι κάποιος μπορεί να μην θέλει να το δηλώσει στην εφορία! Απλά έτσι πρέπει να γίνει!) 
Βήμα 2. Τεχνική έκθεση δική μας που αναφέρει τη βρήκαμε στην αυτοψία. Υπήρχαν τσιμεντόλιθοι και σκυρόδεμα στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 50 όπως διάβασα σε άλλα blog οπότε δικαιολογείται η κατασκευή. Επίσης μπορεί για παράδειγμα ένας τοίχος να έπεσε και να τον αντικατέστησαν, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το κτίσμα δεν είναι προ του 55.
εγώ έτσι θα το έλυνα και έτσι θα χειριστώ μια υπόθεση που έχω τώρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ότι υπήρχαν τα υλικά (τσιμεντόλιθοι) το 1955 δεν αποδεικνύει ότι ανεγέρθηκε τότε.
Απλώς αν δεν υπήρχαν τότε θα αποδεικνύονταν ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να είναι προ του 1955.

----------


## eleni81

Καλησπέρα κι απο μενα!
Να ζητήσω κι εγώ τη γνώμη σας με την σειρά μου..Μου ζητήθηκε βεβαίωση για αποθήκη προ του 55, σε εναν οικισμό του Δήμου Παρανεστίου Δράμας. Το μόνο χαρτί που έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης στα χέρια του ειναι ενα ιδιωτικο συμφωνητικό ότι το συγκεκριμένο αγοράστηκε το 1937. Αναζήτησα αεροφωτογραφίες αλλά στην περιοχή δεν υπάρχουν πριν το 1970. Μίλησα με τον Δήμο και μου είπαν οτι δεν δίνουν πλέον βεβαιώσεις απο τπ 2011 και με παρέπεμψαν στην Πολεοδομία Δράμας για νόμιμο περίγραμμα. Η συμβολαιογράφος μου έιπε οτι αυτη δεν θελει νόμιμο περίγραμμα αρκεί εγω να της βεβαίωσω στη δήλωση ότι ειναι προ τπυ 55 (φυσικα!). Εγώ τι κάνω;Πως καλύπτομαι?Και φυσικα αν μπω στη διαδικασία νομιμου περιγράμματος τι δικαιολγητικα απαιτούνται?Αεροφωτογραφια δεν υπαρχει όπως προειπα..Με καλύπτει μόνο ο τρόπος κατασκευής?Ειναι με τσατμά και χωμάτινο δάπεδο..Φανταζομαι ναι, αλλά αρκεί?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Xάρης

Την άποψή μου επί του θέματος την παρουσίασα παραπάνω.

Αεροφωτογραφίες αναζήτησες και στον ΟΚΧΕ και στη ΓΥΣ και σε ιδιώτες και δεν βρήκες τίποτα;

Νόμιμο περίγραμμα δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

Για τα δικαιολογητικά δες στο http://www.poleodomia.gov.gr/.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι τα ίδια σήμερα αλλά είναι μια αρχή.

----------


## eleni81

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Όχι δεν υπάρχουν τόσο παλιές α/φ σε ΓΥΣ και ΟΚΧΕ στην περιοχή που με ενδιαφέρει. Από ιδιώτες δεν ξέρω από που θα βρω!Προφανώς δεν θα δώσω την βεβαίωση. Για νόμιμο περίγραμμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση όπως το βλέπω καθώς τίθεται θέμα υγείας και βιάζονται να γίνει η μεταβίβαση...

----------


## tserpe

απο Δήμο Ηρακλείου. (πηγη:http://www.heraklion.gr/e-services/t...ings-1955.html )
απο οτι κατάλαβα...σου δίνει την βεβαίωση ο Δήμος!!!!
*Βεβαίωση για κτίσματα προϋφιστάμενα νόμιμα του 1955*

*                      Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά:*

Φωτογραφίες κτίσματοςΤοπογραφικό διάγραμμα με διάγραμμα κάλυψης, για να αποδειχθεί η νομιμότητα του κτίσματος.Τίτλοι ιδιοκτησίας παλιοί,  κοντά στο 1955, στους οποίους να  αναφέρεται το κτίσμα, ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο νόμιμο αποδεικτικό παλαιότητας, όπως  ρευματοδότηση, αποσπάσματα σχεδίου του 1958 εφ’ όσον το κτίσμα φαίνεται  καθαρά, κ.λ.π.Δήλωση στατικής επάρκειας από δύο μηχανικούςΑίτηση ενδιαφερομένου 
 Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 23 παρ. 1, περίπτωση δ. του Ν.4067/2012, όπως  τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 16 παρ.25 του Ν. 4258/2013 (ΦΕΚ 94 Α/   14-4-2014), όλα τα κτίρια που προϋφίστανται του βασιλικού διατάγματος  της 9-8-1955, θεωρούνται νομίμως υφιστάμενα.

*Αρχεία*


Βεβαίωση για κτίσματα προυφιστάμενα νόμιμα του 1955  - 35.5 KB

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Να σημειώσω ότι τη δήλωση στατικής επάρκειας μπορούν αν την υπογράψουν μόνο Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί, όχι Αρχιτέκτονες ή μηχανικοί Τ.Ε..

Επίσης, η βεβαίωση αυτή δεν ξέρω αν είναι "βεβαίωση νόμιμου περιγράμματος".
Τα κτήρια προ του 1955 είναι μεν όλα νομίμως υφιστάμενα ως προ του 1955 αλλά δεν μπορούν να λάβουν όλα τη βεβαίωση νόμιμου περιγράμματος. Πρέπει να είναι σύννομα για να τη λάβουν.

----------


## Andreas_

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για μία περίπτωση ακινήτου, για την έκδοση της βεβαίωσης παλαιότητας κτίσματος προ του '55. Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι όντως η κατασκευή του υφιστάμενου κτίσματος είναι προγενέστερη του '55. Διαθέσιμες Α/Φ εκείνης της περιόδου σε ΓΥΣ και ΟΚΧΕ δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν. Ωστόσο, επειδή το ακίνητο είναι στο Βόλο και μάλιστα είχε παρθεί δάνειο για την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών που προκλήθηκαν από το σεισμό του '55, σκέφτηκα να αναζητήσω μία σχετική βεβαίωση. 

Τα ερωτήματά μου είναι τα εξής:
1) Αρχικά, υπάρχουν άλλοι αξιόπιστοι φορείς εκτός από ΓΥΣ, ΟΚΧΕ για αναζήτηση Α/Φ;
2) Θα ήταν αποδεικτικό στοιχείο μία βεβαίωση ότι είχε παρθεί δάνειο για αποκατάσταση των ζημιών στο ακίνητο από το σεισμό του '55; Και από πού θα μπορούσα να αναζητήσω μία τέτοια βεβαίωση;

Γενικά, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη σκέψη/ιδέα επί του θέματος, καθότι βρίσκομαι με δεμένα τα χέρια;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

1) Ιδιωτικές εταιρίες παρέχουν δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν προ του 1955.

2) Βεβαίως. 
Ποιος χορήγησε το δάνειο; Εκεί θα απευθυνθείς.

Μπορείς να βασισθείς στην Εγκύκλιο 4/2013 που γράφει:"Κτήριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο κατά τα οριζόμενα στην §1δ του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012. Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του *συνήθως τεκμαίρεται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του και δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων*, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν στον Ν.4178/2013 μεταγενέστερες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εμπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου."Δεν το συνιστώ, αλλά αφού είσαι σίγουρος ότι η κατασκευή είναι προγενέστερη του 1955 τι να πω...

----------

Andreas_

----------


## eleni81

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για μια περίπτωση κτίσματος προ του 55. Εχω ξεκινήσεις διαδικασία νόμιμου περιγράμματος αλλά θα γίνει και υπαγωγή στον 4178  για λοιπές παραβάσεις με αναλυτικό λόγω μεταγενέστερων επεμβάσεων (αντικατάσταση στέγης-κεραμιδιών, κουφώματα, εξωτερικός τοίχος). Εκτός από αυτά θα πρέπει να βάλω και εσωτερικές εργασίες αποκατάστασης;Π.χ. κάποιοι διαχωριστικοί τοίχοι, δάπεδα με πλακάκι, ψευδοροφές κλπ;Επίσης πλακοστρώσεις στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο τι βάζω κι αυτες;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Η διαφορετική εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση δεν συνιστά αυθαιρεσία (βλ. άρθρο 23, §9):"Η διαφορετική διαρρύθμιση διακεκριμένης αυτοτελούς οριζόντιας ή κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας από αυτήν που προβλέπεται στα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας δεν συνιστά αυθαίρετη κατασκευή και απαλλάσσεται της υποχρέωσης υπαγωγής στις ρυθμίσεις του παρόντος νόμου."Άρα, ό,τι αφορά το εσωτερικό δεν θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Ό,τι αφορά το κέλυφος του κτηρίου δήλωσέ το αν και πολλοί συνάδελφοι θα το θεωρήσουν υπερβολή. Τουλάχιστον η αντικατάσταση των κεραμιδιών είναι υπερβολή. Τα κουφώματα ναι. Ο εξωτερικός τοίχος δεν κατάλαβα σε τι άλλαξε για να τον δηλώσεις.
Πλακοστρώσεις και διαμορφώσεις περιβάλλοντος χώρου εφόσον έγιναν προ ΓΟΚ 1985, όταν δεν υπήρχε υποχρέωση κατάθεσης μελέτης διαμόρφωσης περιβάλλοντος χώρου, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δηλωθούν.

----------

eleni81

----------


## Μέλι

Καλησπέρα, μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε και μένα; 
Θέλω να δώσω βεβαίωση για κτίσμα με άδεια του '55 εκδομένη προ της 30ης Νοεμβρίου του 55 όμως. 
Τα σχέδια έχουν όλα πολτοποιηθεί. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Έχω πάρει βεβαίωση πολτοποίησης από την πολεοδομία. Αεροφωτογραφίες υπάρχουν του 53 (που δεν υπήρχε το κτίσμα) και το 59 που φυσικά υπήρχε. 
Θεωρείται κατασκευή προ του '55 σωστά; Χρειάζομαι βεβαίωση από δήμο; Πώς εκδίδω το πιστοποιητικό;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Βεβαίωση από τον Δήμο δεν χρειάζεται.
Διαβάστε τι αναφέρει σχετικά η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 για τα προ του 1955.
Πώς γνωρίζετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες που να πραγματοποιήθηκαν μετά το 1955;

----------


## Μέλι

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες γιατί δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει στα κτίρια προ του '55. Η άδεια έχει βγει το '55, αυτό όμως δεν αποδεικνύει την κατασκευή προ του '55. Όμως δεν υπάρχουν αεροφωτογραφίες αυτή τη χρονολογία σε αυτό το σημείο. Υπάρχουν το '53 και το '59. Πώς να το χειριστώ αυτό το κτίριο; Η πολεοδομία μου δίνει βεβαίωση έκδοση αδείας το '55 και επιπλέον πως τα σχέδια έχουν πολτοποιηθεί. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν υπάρχουν αεροφωτογραφίες ή άλλα αποδεικτικά έγγραφα τότε είτε παίρνεις πάνω σου την ευθύνη σύμφωνα με τα όσα γράφει η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 είτε δεν δίνεις τη βεβαίωση.
Αν είναι μεταγενέστερο του 1955, τότε υπάρχει διαδικασία για την περίπτωση που δεν βρίσκονται τα σχέδια και η οποία αναφέρεται στο άρθρο 11.

----------


## eleni81

Χάρη ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. 
Πρόκειται για παραδοσιακό οικισμό και θα περάσει επιτροπή. Η μηχανικός της Τεχνικής υπηρεσίας για να μου δώσει νόμιμο περίγραμμα μου ζήτησε να γίνει και υπαγωγή στον 4178 για λοιπές παραβάσεις λόγω επεμβάσεων που έγιναν το 88, οι οποίες  δεν είναι εμφανείς καθώς δεν ξέρουμε και την προηγούμενη κατάσταση ως προς τις όψεις αλλά πρέπει να δηλωθούν. Ο δικηγόρος του αγοραστή ζήτησε να γινουν όλα με μεγάλη προσοχή.Ο τοίχος του β' ορόφου ήταν τσατμάς και αντικαταστάθηκε με τούβλο. Στο ισόγειο ειναι πέτρα 70 cm. Κι εγώ πολλά τα θεωρώ υπερβολές αλλά θα τα βάλω.Κι όχι τιποτε άλλο ξεπερνάμε και τη μία παράβαση και το χιλιάρικο ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν το γλιτώνει.

----------


## Μέλι

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες γιατί δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει στα κτίρια προ του '55. Η άδεια έχει βγει το '55, αυτό όμως δεν αποδεικνύει την κατασκευή προ του '55. Όμως δεν υπάρχουν αεροφωτογραφίες αυτή τη χρονολογία σε αυτό το σημείο. Υπάρχουν το '53 και το '59. Πώς να το χειριστώ αυτό το κτίριο; Η πολεοδομία μου δίνει βεβαίωση έκδοση αδείας το '55 και επιπλέον πως τα σχέδια έχουν πολτοποιηθεί. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## tserpe

Λεει η εγκύκλιος 4:"Κτήριο που υφίσταται *προ της 30.11.1955*, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο..." αρα και αδεια μεσα στο 55 να εχει....μπορει να το ειχε φτιαξει μεσα στο 55.
Επισης αναφαρει για τον τροπο κατασκευης. Αν εχει πετρα γιατι να μην θεωρησεις οτι ειναι προ 55 ή εστω του 55;

----------


## Xάρης

> αρα και αδεια μεσα στο 55 να εχει....μπορει να το ειχε φτιαξει μεσα στο 55


Θεωρητικά ναι.




> Αν εχει πετρα γιατι να μην θεωρησεις οτι ειναι προ 55 ή εστω του 55;


Με πέτρα δεν κατασκευάζονταν κτήρια μετά το 1955;

----------


## tserpe

Δηλαδή Χαρη και γενικά μιλάω...συμφωνώ οτι μπορεί να είναι και του 60..αλλά
..δεν εχω αεροφωτογραφία του 55, αλλά έχω του 56 ή του 57...
..έχω άδεια του 55...
..έχω και πέτρινο σπίτι...
...το δηλώνω και στο Ε9 οτι έγινε το 55..
...βάζω και ΥΔ ιδιοκτήτη...
αλλά πάλι δίκιο έχεις, αν και τραβηγμένο δίκιο!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Η αεροφωτογραφία του 1956 αποδεικνύει ότι το κτίσμα υπήρχε το 1956, όχι το 1955. Ο νόμος δεν λέει για προ του 1956 αλλά για προ του 1955.

Η άδεια του 1955 δεν σημαίνει ότι κατασκευάστηκε το 1955. Το μόνο που μας λέει είναι ότι δεν κατασκευάστηκε προ της ημερομηνίας εκδόσεως της άδειας.

Το πέτρινο σπίτι δεν αποδεικνύει απολύτως τίποτα. Πέτρινο μπορεί να είναι και σπίτι του 2010.

Το Ε9 από μόνο τους αρκεί.

Η ΥΔ ιδιοκτήτη δεν αρκεί σύμφωνα με τον Ν.4178/13

----------


## tserpe

> .....
> Το πέτρινο σπίτι δεν αποδεικνύει απολύτως τίποτα. Πέτρινο μπορεί να είναι και σπίτι του 2010.
> 
> Το Ε9 από μόνο τους αρκεί.
> 
> ......


Μαζί σου...
Αρα με Ε9 ειναι καλυμένος; Ναι.

Παμε με το πετρινο τωρα.Παω με αυτο που λεει η_ εγκύκλιος 4_ _
<∆ Ι Ε Υ Κ Ρ Ι Ν Ι Σ Ε Ι Σ   Κ Α Τ’   Α Ρ Θ Ρ Ο :_ 

_ΑΡΘΡΟ 1_ 
_1) Παρ. 2.α : Κτίριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ηµεροµηνίας ισχύος του από 9.8.1955_ 
_βασιλικού  διατάγµατος  είναι  νοµίµως  υφιστάµενο  κατά  τα  οριζόµενα  στην  παρ.  1δ  του_ 
_άρθρου 23 του ν. 4067/12. Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του συνήθως τεκµαίρεται από τον τρόπο_ 

*κατασκευής   του   και   δεν   απαιτείται   η   υποβολή   σχετικών   αποδεικτικών   στοιχείων,* 

*προκειµένου  να  υπαχθούν  στο  ν.  4178/13  µεταγενέστερες  αυθαίρετες  κατασκευές  ή* 

*αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εµπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου.  >

* _  να δεχτώ ότι δεν είναι αρκετό...βλέπεις όμως ότι ακόμη και η εγκύκλιος έχει μια κάποια ανοχή...λέει:_ *συνήθως τεκμαίρεται.* *Αυτό για μένα σημαίνει ότι οκ εφόσον έχει πέτρα έχει και τα υπόλοιπα που είπα παραπάνω...δεν θα το πολύ εξετάσω...δέχομαι ότι είναι προ 55. *

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό το "_συνήθως τεκμαίρεται_" αναφέρεται σε περιπτώσεις όπου για την κατασκευή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν υλικά ή μέθοδοι κατασκευής που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν μετά το 1955.

Ειδικά στην περίπτωση ενός πέτρινου σπιτιού, πώς τεκμηριώνεται ότι κατασκευάστηκε προ του 1955;
Μετά το 1955 δεν κατασκευάζονταν πέτρινα σπίτια;

----------


## eleni81

Πάντως κάποιες υπηρεσίες δέχονται ως αποδεικτικά αεροφωτογραφίες και του 1960 ή ακομη και λίγο αργότερα για να δώσουν νόμιμο περίγραμμα. Στην δική μου περίπτωση π.χ. δεν βρηκα πουθενα αεροφωτογραφία σε εναν ορεινο οικισμό πριν από το 1955. Δεν βρήκα ούτε καν τη δεκαετία του 60.Παρόλα αυτά το σπίτι είναι του 1885.Τους αρκεί ο τρόπος κατασκευής και το συμβόλαιο του 1960 στο οποίο αναφέρεται κι ενα προσύμφωνο του 1956.

----------


## asak

Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά.

Σε 2όροφο κτίριο προ 100ετίας με συμβόλαια αποδεδειγμένο, (αγορά 1825, διαθήκες 1971, αποδοχές κληρονομιάς 1990, σύσταση Ο.Ι 1990, γονικές παροχές 1990  και 1993, σύσταση επικαρπίας 2006) περιγράφονται μόνο οι χώροι ισογείου ορόφου και α' ορόφου.
Στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει μεσοπάτωμα-πατάρι που καλύπτει ένα μεγάλος μέρος του ισογείου (περίπου 70μ²) το οποίο δεν εμφανίζεται στα ανωτέρω συμβόλαια καθώς και σε έγγραφα της Εφορείας (Ε9 κλπ).
Πρώτη αναφορά σε συμβόλαιο (δωρεά επικαρπίας) γίνεται το 2010 όπου αναφέρεται το εξής: :Ένα κατάστημα ισογείου μετά παταριού 70μ² σύμφωνα με δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη.
Επίσης το 1992 είχε εκδοθεί Πολεοδομική άδεια επισκευής-μερική ανακατασκευή στέγης και ανακαίνιση όψεων 2ορόφου οικοδομής. Στα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια αυτά εμφανίζεται κάτοψη παταριού.
Το πατάρι-μεσοπάτωμα πρέπει να το πάρουμε ως υπάρχον ή αυθαίρετο? 
Επίσης στο εμβαδόν του θα περιλαμβάνατε και τις όμορους μεσότοιχους πάχους 60cm?

----------


## Xάρης

> Το πατάρι-μεσοπάτωμα πρέπει να το πάρουμε ως υπάρχον ή αυθαίρετο?


Αυθαίρετο με έτος κατασκευής το 1992 αφού δεν έχει οικοδομική άδεια. Εκτός εάν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ως προγενέστερο του 1955. Από τα έγγραφα δεν αποδεικνύεται κάτι τέτοιο. Από τον τρόπο κατασκευής (επίφοβο);




> Επίσης στο εμβαδόν του θα περιλαμβάνατε και τις όμορους μεσότοιχους πάχους 60cm?


Όχι, οι μεσότοιχοι είναι νόμιμοι.

----------


## asak

Πριν το 1955 δεν υπάρχει σύννομος τρόπος που μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. Εξάλλου είναι εσωτερικά στο κτίριο.
Από τον τρόπο κατασκευής...ίσως με τα εγκλωβισμένα ξύλινα δοκάρια που βρίσκονται μεταξύ των νέων μεταλλικών διατομών σύμφωνα πάντα με τον ιδιοκτήτη. Αλλά όπως λες επίφοβο; 

Εντάξει αν το υπάγω στο Ν.4178 σίγουρα δεν θα υπολογίσω τους μεσότοιχους, αλλά η ερώτηση μου ήταν για το εμβαδόν που θα εμφανίζεται στα συμβόλαια, Ε9 και θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο συνολικό εμβαδόν του καταστήματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις στο σχέδιο κάτοψης του παταριού υπολογίζω δύο εμβαδά.
Ένα χωρίς τους εξωτερικούς τοίχους για τις ανάγκες υπολογισμού του προστίμου του Ν.4178/13 και ένα με τους εσωτερικούς τοίχους για τα συμβόλαια, Ε9, δημοτικά τέλη και φόρους.
Γίνεται και σχετική αναφορά στην τεχνική έκθεση, όπως και επισήμανση στον συμβολαιογράφο για να μην μπερδευτεί.

----------


## asak

Στο πρώτο εμβαδό χωρίς τους εξωτερικούς τοίχους για τον 4178, αφαιρείς και το κενό που δημιουργείται από τη σκάλα πρόσβασης ή όχι. Αν ναι, όπως φαντάζομαι, τότε τη σκάλα τη ρυθμίζεις με αναλυτικό διότι κι αυτή είναι "προϊον" αυθαιρεσίας;

Επίσης ο α' όροφος του ίδιου κτιρίου αναφέρεται σε συμβόλαιο αγοραπωλησίας του 1925 ως ανώγειος κατοικία αλλά έκτοτε στα διάφορα συμβόλαια από το 1990, ως διαμέρισμα ορόφου. Υπάρχουν τα εξής:
1.Συμβολαιογραφική πράξη Δήλωσης Αλλαγής Χρήσης (το είδα κι αυτό) του 2003 όπου αναφέρεται ότι από το 1990 και έκτοτε άλλαξε η χρήση του και χρησιμοποιείται ως επαγγελματική στέγη.
2. Έγγραφο της Επιθεώρησης Βιομηχανίας του 1983 που αναφέρει απαλλαγή από την υποχρέωση άδειας λειτουργίας βιοτεχνίας κεραμικών.
Σήμερα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια δεν υπάρχει χρήση του συγκεκριμένου ακινήτου. Παρόλα αυτά όμως αυθαίρετα (αποτελεί παράβαση διαφορετικής διαμερισμάτωσης)  έχει συνενωθεί Ο.Ι (κατάστημα εμπορίας κεραμικών ειδών) του ισογείου χώρου με την εν λόγω Ο.Ι του ορόφου.

Είναι αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από κατοικία σε κατάστημα ή βιοτεχνία; Χρόνος παλαιότητας 1983 ή 1990;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αφαιρώ το εμβαδόν της σκάλας που οδηγεί στο πατάρι και δεν την υπολογίζω με αναλυτικό αλλά ως επιφάνεια με μειωτικό συντελεστή, όπως δηλαδή και το υπόλοιπο πατάρι.
---
Η άδεια αναφέρει τον χώρο ως κατοικία;
Η σημερινή χρήση είναι κατάστημα;
Η αλλαγή χρήσης έγινε με άδεια;
Αν οι απαντήσεις είναι ναι-ναι-όχι, τότε έχουμε αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από κατοικία σε κατάστημα.

Πότε έγινε;
Από το συμβόλαιο προκύπτει ότι έγινε το 1990 (το κατάστημα είναι επαγγελματική στέγη).

----------


## asak

Οκ. Αν είναι πατάρι σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στον 4067 τότε θα βάλω μειωτικό. Αλλά επειδή είμαι αρκετά οριακά (0,75μ²) για να ισχύσει και το 70% του υποκείμενου χώρου ,δηλ της Ο.Ι. που συνενώνεται λειτουργικά (υπολογιζόμενο χωρίς κενό σκάλας) , γι αυτό σε ρώτησα αν αφαιρείς το κενό αυτό. Έχεις κάποια αναφορά σχετική; θεωρώ ότι και το εμβαδό ενός παταριού θα πρέπει να προκύπτει όπως ενός ορόφου (π.χ, μεζονέτας) όπου εκεί αφαιρείται το κενό σκάλας.

---
1.Δεν υπάρχει άδεια. Είναι υφιστάμενο από το 1890 και διατηρητέο από το 2006. Μόνο συμβολαιογραφικά αναφέρεται ανώγεια κατοικία με ισόγεια καταστήματα.
2. Σήμερα δεν υπάρχει χρήση. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να ισχυριστούμε ότι λόγω της συνένωσης με εσωτερική κλίμακα με κατάστημα ισογείου (αποτελεί παράβαση διαμερισμάτωσης, παρόλο που η σκάλα εμφανίζεται σε άδεια επισκευής του 1990, στην σύσταση Ο.Ι.αναφέρεται ο όροφος ως ξεχωριστή Ο.Ι.) έχει σημερινή χρήση κατάστημα.
3. Η αλλαγή χρήσης εμφανίζεται μόνο σε συμβολαιογραφική πράξη του 2003 Δήλωσης Αλλαγής Χρήσης που σύμφωνα με δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη από το 1990 έχει αλλάξει η χρήση του σε επαγγελματική. 
Βρήκα όμως όπως ανέφερα Έγγραφο της Επιθεώρησης Βιομηχανίας του 1983 που αναφέρει απαλλαγή από την υποχρέωση άδειας λειτουργίας βιοτεχνίας κεραμικών που λειτουργούσε στον συγκεκριμένο όροφο. Άποψη μου είναι ότι έχω 3 επιλογές:
1.Είτε το δηλώνω ως βιοτεχνία αφού υπήρξε κάποτε από το 1983, ισχυριζόμενος ότι λειτουργεί και σήμερα χωρίς να έχει την απαιτούμενη άδεια λειτουργίας
2. Είτε ως επαγγελματική στέγη (κατάστημα) από το 1990 που το αναφέρει το συμβόλαια και επιπροσθέτως η συνένωσή του με το κατάστημα του ισογείου ενισχύει την άποψη αυτή ή
3. είτε ως κατοικία αφού σήμερα δεν έχει διαπιστωμένη χρήση, και μπορώ να ισχυριστώ πιθανή δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη. Βέβαια λείπουν κάποιες βασικές υποδομές που "στοιχειοθετούν" μια κατοικία αλλά αυτό θεωρώ πως αντιμετωπίζεται.

----------


## Xάρης

Το πατάρι μπορεί να καλύπτει και το 100% του υποκείμενου χώρου και να λάβει μειωτικό συντελεστή.
Το ότι η σκάλα προσμετρείται στο εμβαδόν του παταριού το έλαβα από τον ΝΟΚ. Αναφέρεται στο τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκ. 2012.

----------


## asak

Πατάρι για τον 4178 είναι διαφορετικό από τον 4067; Που αναφέρεται το 100%;
Παρόλο που η γνώμη μου τείνει προς την δική σου, θα ήθελα απλώς να στηρίζεται νομικά και κάπου. Όπως για το εμβαδόν της σκάλας που αναφέρεται τελικά όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες στο ΤΤΟ Δεκ2012.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες την Εγκύκλιο 4/2013 και την ερώτηση-απάντηση υπ' αριθμ. 21 του Help Desk, αλλά και ερωτήσεις-απαντήσεις ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου #255, #343.

*Εγκύκλιος 4/2013:
*Διευκρινίζεται ότι η αναφορά στο άρθρο 2 του Ν.4067/2012 *αφορά αποκλειστικά στον ορισμό της σοφίτας*. 
*Ο μειωτικός συντελεστής 50% εφαρμόζεται σε κάθε περίπτωση κατασκευής αυθαίρετου εσωτερικού εξώστη/παταριού* και σοφίτας, καθώς και σε κάθε περίπτωση αυθαίρετης αλλαγής χρήσης νομίμου εσωτερικού εξώστη/παταριού ή χώρου στέγης *και ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους*. 

*Help Desk, #21:*
Πού εφαρμόζεται ο μειωτικός συντελεστής όταν αναφερόμαστε σε υπόγειες στάθμες, σε εσωτερικούς εξώστες (πατάρι) και σε σοφίτες;
Ο μειωτικός συντελεστής εφαρμόζεται σε υπόγειες στάθμες που είναι σύμφωνες με τον ορισμό της §24 του άρθρου 2 του Ν.1577/1985 (ΦΕΚ.210/Α’), όπου αναφέρεται ότι «_Υπόγειο είναι όροφος ή τμήμα ορόφου, του οποίου η οροφή βρίσκεται έως 1,50μ. ψηλότερα από την οριστική στάθμη του εδάφους._», σε εσωτερικούς εξώστες (πατάρι) κατά τον ορισμό της §28 του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4067/2012 (ΦΕΚ.79/Α’) και σε σοφίτες κατά τον ορισμό της §81 του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4067/2012 (ΦΕΚ.79/Α’) *ανεξαρτήτως επιφανείας*.

----------


## asak

Πολύ χρήσιμες οι παραπομπές σου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σου σε ζήτημα που προέκυψε για το ίδιο αυθαίρετο που συζητάμε και με απασχολεί εντόνως.
*
1*.Όπως προείπα, η Ο.Ι. του κατ/τος βρίσκεται σε κτίριο του ιδίου ιδιοκτήτη που υφίσταται προ του 55 (αποδεδειγμένο με συμβόλαιο) και μάλιστα προ 100ετίας.
*2*. Το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο κρίθηκε *διατηρητέο από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ* με απόφασή του και *ΦΕΚ του 2006*. Έχει σημασία να κάνω μνεία στην παράγραφο του ΦΕΚ που αναφέρει το εξής: Ως διατηρητέο χαρακτηρίζεται το αρχικό κτίριο και οι εναρμονιζόμενες με αυτό *μεταγενέστερες προσθήκες*, όχι όμως και τα κάθε είδους υπάρχοντα προσκτίσματα, που αλλοιώνουν την μορφή του. Ο καθορισμός των προσκτισμάτων και οι επεμβάσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν σε αυτά πραγματοποείται από την Επιτροπή Πολεοδομικού και Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου (ΕΠΑΕ).

*3*. Επίσης προανέφερα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος, μεσωπάτωμα-πατάρι, εμφανίζεται σε σχέδια κατόψεων οικοδομικής άδειας του *1992* με θέμα επισκευή-ανακατασκευή στέγης και ανακαίνιση όψεων. Σε συμβόλαιο πρώτη αναφορά για το πατάρι γίνεται το 2010 σε συμβόλαιο καθορισμού επικαρπίας.

Μετά τα ανωτέρω θεωρείς ότι το πατάρι πρέπει να το λάβουμε ως αυθαίρετο όπως προείπες;
Και αν ΝΑΙ, έχοντας υπόψη την εξαίρεση του Νόμου *Άρθρο 2, παρ.ιδ* και τα οριζόμενα στο *Άρθρο 14*, και επειδή η τυχόν αυθαιρεσία ευρίσκεται μέσα στον όγκο του διατηρητέου κτιρίου θα πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί η διαδικασία του Άρθρου 14;
Επιπλέον, για το λόγο ότι υπάρχουν αυθαίρετες κατασκευές και αλλαγή χρήσης στις άλλες 2 Ο.Ι. του κτιρίου, μήπως είναι προτιμότερο και συμφέρον εντέλει ολόκληρο το κτίριο να υπαχθεί στο Νόμο προκειμένου η απαιτούμενη διαδικασία που προβλέπεται στο Άρθρο 14 να γίνει μία φορά;
*Και πως;* Κάνω αρχική υποβολή για τις αυθαιρεσίες ολόκληρου του κτιρίου, πληρώνω το παράβολο και μετά αιτούμαι στο ΣΑ. Τα διακιολογητικά 1,2,4,7,10 και 11 του άρθρ.11 πως τα υποβάλλω; εφόσον δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνω υπαγωγή πριν αποφασίσει το ΣΑ.

----------


## asak

> *3*. Επίσης προανέφερα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος, μεσωπάτωμα-πατάρι, εμφανίζεται σε σχέδια κατόψεων οικοδομικής άδειας του *1992* με θέμα επισκευή-ανακατασκευή στέγης και ανακαίνιση όψεων. Σε συμβόλαιο πρώτη αναφορά για το πατάρι γίνεται το 2010 σε συμβόλαιο καθορισμού επικαρπίας.
> 
> Μετά τα ανωτέρω θεωρείς ότι το πατάρι πρέπει να το λάβουμε ως αυθαίρετο όπως προείπες;


Να συμπληρώσω ότι στην άδεια επισκευής του 1992, βρήκα το εγκεκριμένο *ΔΚ* όπου στον υπολογισμό των εμβαδών αναφέρεται ως : *ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕΝΑ - ΝΟΜΙΜΩΣ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΑ - ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ* εμφανίζεται και ο υπολογισμός του παταριού και μάλιστα με εμβαδό που καλύπτει το 100% του υποκείμενου ορόφου και μάλιστα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον έλεγχο της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης.
Μήπως τελικά το ΔΚ είναι βαρύτερο πολεοδομικά για τη Νομιμότητα, από κάθε συμβολαιογραφική πράξη;

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τον χαρακτηρισμό των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών στο άρθρο 22, §3 και στο άρθρο 5, §1 του ΓΟΚ 1985.

Η πολεοδομική νομιμότητα προκύπτει από τις οικοδομικές άδειες και όχι από τα όποια συμβόλαια.
Τα συμβόλαια μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν ως αποδείξεις παλαιότητας.

Αν τώρα, μεταξύ διαγράμματος κάλυψης και κατόψεων της οικοδομικής άδειας υπάρχουν διαφορές, τότε λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το διάγραμμα κάλυψης και όχι τις κατόψεις, διότι ο έλεγχος των πολεοδομικών δεδομένων γίνεται βάσει του διαγράμματος κάλυψης.
---
Στην τεχνική έκθεση αναφέρουμε ό,τι θεωρούμε χρήσιμο να αναφερθεί. Αν λοιπόν θεωρείς σημαντικό να αναφερθεί η παράγραφος του ΦΕΚ ανακήρυξής του ως διατηρητέο που επισήμανες παραπάνω, ανάφερέ την. Στη θέση σου θα έκανα σχετική αναφορά.
---
Εφόσον το κτήριο ανακηρύχθηκε διατηρητέο, ισχύουν οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 14 και της §2.ιδ του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4178/13 και βάσει αυτών πορεύεσαι.

----------

asak

----------


## eleni81

Καλημέρα
Κάνω τώρα μια διαδικασία πιστοποίησης νόμιμου περιγράμματος για μια ισογεια κατοικία με δυο αποθήκες εκατέρωθεν και σε επαφή με την κατοικία και με κοινή στέγη. Για τις δυο αποθήκες υπάρχει ανεξάρτητη είσοδος εξωτερικά. Στην αυτοψία παρατήρησα πως πήραν ένα μέρος της μιας απο τις δυο αποθήκες για να φτιάξουν λουτρό για την κατοικία ανοίγοντας μια πόρτα εσωτερικά αλλά και μια εξωτερικά. Δηλαδη ο χώρος που ενώθηκε με την κατοικία ειναι γύρω τα 26 τετραγωνικά από τα οποία τα 6 είναι το λουτρό και τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργουν ως αποθηκευτικος χώρος. Έχει δική του είσοδο εξωτερικά αλλά επικοινωνει και εσωτερικά με την κατοικία. Διαχωριστηκε φυσικά με τοιχο με την διπλανη αποθήκη η οποια εξακολουθεί να έχει δικη της ανεξάρτητη εισοδο. Εγω τοςυ εξηγω πως για το νομιμο περίγραμμα θα δηλωσω την κατοικία μεγαλύτερη αφού έγινε και το λουτρό (κανονικά βεβαια έπρεπε να γινει δηλωση στον 4178 για το λουτρό γιατι αποκλειεται να εγινε πριν το 55) και δνε μπορω πλεον να το θεωρησω ως αποθηκη αλλά χώρο κυριας χρήσης. Κι αυτοι επιμενουν πως θα φορολογηθουν με περισσοτερα τετραγωνικα και να το δηλωσω ολο ως αποθηκη. Η ερωτηση ειναι αν μπορεί να υπάρχει λουτρο σε χώρο με χρήση αποθηκη.Θεωρω πως οχι απο τη στιγμη που το λουτρο χρησιμοποιειται για την λειτουργια της κατοικίας.

----------


## asak

1. Και βέβαια μπορεί να υπάρξει λουτρό σε αποθήκη. Αρκεί να εμφανίζεται στα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια της αποθήκης. Αλλιώς θεωρείται αυθαίρετο.
2. Εφόσον το λουτρό επικοινωνεί με την κατοικία για τη λειτουργία αυτής, τότε το περίγραμμα της κατοικίας περιλαμβάνει και το λουτρό.

Με μπέρδεψες λίγο με τις ισόγειες αποθήκες εκατέρωθεν και σε επαφή, γιατί αυτές θεωρούνται ως κύριοι χώροι είτε αποτελούν προσαρτήματα της κατοικίας είτε ως ανεξάρτητοι επαγγελματικοί χώροι. Επιπρόσθετα, η δημιουργία λουτρού μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως παράβαση διαμερισμάτωσης του Ν.4178/13 εφόσον υπάρχει σύσταση Ο.Ι.

----------


## eleni81

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά μόλις σήμερα την είδα καθώς τελικά δεν προχώρησε η διαδικασία νομίμου περίγράμματος. Δεν υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα σχέδια καθώς η κατοικία και οι αποθήκες είναι προ του 55 γι αυτο και ξεκίνησα τη διαδικασία πιστοποίησης νομίμου περιγράμματος. Ναι γνωρίζω πως μπορεί να υπάρξει λουτρό ή wc σε αποθήκη. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως το λουτρό εξυπηρετεί τη λειτουργία της κατοικίας και όχι της αποθήκης. Και ο χωρος που δεσμεύτηκε απο την αποθήκη για να γίνει το λουτρό επικονωνεί με την κατοικία και μόνο. Τους εξηγούσα πως στο περίγραμμα της κατοικίας θα συμπεριλάβω και το λουτρό και τον χώρο πρόσβασης σε αυτό κι αυτοί επέμεναν να το βάλω στο περίγραμμα της αποθήκης για φορολογικούς λόγους. Ηθελα απλά να επιβεβαιώσω πως δεν γινόταν αυτό που ζητούσαν καθώς το λουτρό δεν εξυπηρετεί τη αποθήκη όυτε συνδεέται λειτουργικά με αυτήν.
Έχεις δίκιο για τις αποθήκες το διατύπωσα λάθος. Είναι αγροτικές αποθήκες χώροι κύριας χρήσης όχι βοηθητικής.

----------


## MAKARADI

Καλημερα
σε  ισογεια κατοικια προ 55 (τεκμαιρεται-δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο ως αποδεικτικο) ο ιδιοκτητης εχει φτιαξει και επιπροσθετα ενα λεβητοστασιο 3 τμ.Τακτοποιηση το  λεβητοστασιο και μαζι με τα αλλα δικαιολογητικα οπως πχ σχεδιο ηλ/γου θα τελικα  παρει ρευμα  απο την ΔΕΗ για το συνολικο κτιριο(παλιο+λεβητοστασιο)?

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον το λεβητοστάσιο κατασκευάστηκε μετά το 1955 και είναι αυθαίρετο, θα πρέπει να τακτοποιηθεί.
Αναλόγως του ύψους του ενδέχεται να τακτοποιείται και ως μικροπαράβαση κατηγορίας 3.
Μόλις τακτοποιηθεί θα μπορεί να λάβει ρεύμα.

----------


## Spin

Καλημέρα,
  Σε ασκεπές κτίριο (ερειπιο) ΠΡΟ 55  μπορεί να εκδοθεί άδεια(ΕΕΜΚ) επισκευής πχ στεγης?  Ή επειδή δεν θεωρείται κτίριο πλέον δεν μπορεί να βγει κατι σχετικό

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού δεν υπάρχει στέγη, για ποια στέγη ζητάμε την επισκευή;

----------


## Spin

Οπότε δεν ''επισκευάζεται'' ,τα εισαγωγικά τα βάζω γιατι είναι κατασκευή νέας ουσιαστικά στέγης και όχι ανακατασκευή οπως λέει η ΕΕΜΚ. Παίζοντας με τις λέξεις. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε τπτ. Απλα επιβεβαίωση έψαχνα

----------


## tserpe

Έκδοση αδειας κανονική

----------

